# BluRay with Mitsubishi 1080 HD - No HDMI ????



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello,
I wanted to ask a question for my brother,who has a SONY BluRay player, and a Mitsubishi big screen 1080 TV. I gave him the Sony BD player as a present,but he told me after watching a blu ray disc, it did not look any better than using a regular DVD player. I asked him what connections he has and I think he told me he has no HDMI input/output from the TV, and used component cables,or maybe composites..I'm not sure. is there any type of converter to make this BD player come to life?

is there anything out on the market to enhance his Bluray playback,or does he have to buy a new flatscreen HDMI TV? 

Thanks! :sn:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Only HDMI and Component (the red, green, blue) cable carry High Def. Did he use the component connection? Did he set the output of the player to match his TV's resolution?


----------



## kujomujo (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, if there isn't an HDMI output, he needs to use the component cable.

If all else fails, grab the player from him and hook it up to your system to see what you get.

KM
www.myhometheatersecrets.com


----------

